# Greetings



## C. B. Barbee (Feb 28, 2009)

I posted first and forgot to introduce myself here.

My name is Covey Barbee and I'm a dual member of Wharton #621 and Frontier Lodge #28.

I've been a Mason since October 2007 and was raised in April of 2008.

I'm glad to finally be on the forum.

C. B. Barbee


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome my brother, if I can every be of help let me know.


----------



## RJS (Feb 28, 2009)

And we're glad to have you!  What kind of reenacting do you do?  My girlfriend and I are going to the Alamo reenactment next Sat.  I like when they fire the cannons off downtown, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## david918 (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome CB how did the job interview go?


----------



## LRG (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Bro Covey


----------



## WellArmedTiler (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome Brother C.B.

I look forward to learning from you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother! I can't wait till you guys hold the BBQ Cookoff this year...lol


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 3, 2009)

RJS-- I do Texas Revolution reenacting, and under normal circumstances I would be at San Antonio for the Alamo this weekend as well, but I can't.

David-- I think the interview went really well.  It ended up being me interviewing against I think 4 other people, but I feel confident that I'll get the job at the Museum.

Blake-- Don't even remind me that there's another cookoff coming up this year... I can't take it!

And to everyone else, thanks for the warm greetingts!  Oh, and Larry-- I just can't find a good replacement for Larry's in Wharton up here in Huntsville.


----------



## Joey (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother! I'm so glad you joined the forums. If there is anything that we can assist you with, please let us know.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Brother.


----------



## LRG (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Bro. Barbee, it is an honor


----------



## isaiah65 (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome , GODS speed.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 5, 2009)

welcome brother


----------

